# tips and suggestions for a 2-3 gallon fish tank?



## unlimitedx

Hi all!

I am interested in setting up a small 2-3 gallon fish tank on my desk. Which species of fish would be most suitable for such a small sized tank? How many fishes can live in a 2-3 gallon tank (and how big)?

I also understand that I should avoid undergravel filtration and instead replace it with a power filter. What type of gravel is suitable?

Would it be possible to raise fishes in such a tank and create a relatively easy environment for them to bred? Which types breed easiest?


----------



## musho3210

ok

3 gallon tank, the best things to put here are shrimp, i wouldnt get fish since it will be hard to take care of requiring daily water changes and high awareness. 2 gallon tank and shrimp can work as well. You can successfully breed shrimp in a tank this small, with a mossy shrimp bed you can watch the little baby shrimp grow up and maybe feed them to your main tank or sell them to your lfs. I wouldnt suggest a betta, in a tank of this size they can be classified as "boring"

Use a sponge filter or get a pico filter


----------



## unlimitedx

how about a 5 gallon tank, and no breeding with a good power filter?


----------



## musho3210

5 gallons could possibly fit 3, male only, guppies or one betta (male or female, doesnt matter) But you will need to do good frequent water changes. A long shallow tank is best for these fish.


----------



## unlimitedx

how many fishes can this fit?

http://www.petco.com/Shop/petco_Pro...5_sku_859915_familyID_13810.aspx?Ns=P_Price|0

i'm just trying to get a good idea of how many gallons = how many inches of fish


----------



## Falina

the general rule is 1 gallon = 1 inch fish but its not 100% bomb-proof. for example you wouldnt put a one inch fish in a 1 gallon tank as thats just too small for any fsh. once you get to a minimum tank size of 10g or something like that then the rule is pretty good. some folk swear by it, i just use it as a guideline but i wouldn't really exceed it.

its a 12g tank so you could go for a school of 10-12 neons or maybe 6-8 guppies perhaps. if youre looking for colour and activity then the neons would be a good bet. im a great fan of cories and so would maybe put 4 or 5 cories in there but a lot of folk arent keen on them for a species tank as they tend to be bottom dwellers therefore not as "exciting" as others.

alternatively if you were keen on a betta then he/she would fit nicely into a 12g tank with a couple of cories, shrimp or snails

let us know what you decide on


----------



## musho3210

that is a very good tank those eclipse systems. The inch per gallon rule is something i sort of follow, im more of a surface area and filtration guy, also the inch per gallon works only for long short fish and with tall fish, you need to calculate the mass of the fish. 

How about a school of 6 neon tetras, 4 pygmy cories and possibly one or 2 male guppies? This is following the 1 inch per gallon rule. Using some planted tank gravel and get some hardy plants since that light permits the addition of plants but only hardy low light plants. 
If you are a strong animal rights believer you can make the tank a betta tank (i find people who keep bettas in 10 gallon + tanks very nice since most of the time people buy them in 1/16 of a quart and expect them to live.) Also in a tank that big for 1 betta it will really stretch out its fins and swim very happily which most people love bettas for. Theres also a chance you can have a dwarf puffer species tank, there more of a challenge to take care of but can be fun little things to take care of. http://www.dwarfpuffers.com/ theres a website dedicated to dwarf puffers.


----------



## Falina

too true!

its a misconception that bettas are boring fish - theyre not at all. its just that all too often they are not given the room to swim about and be entertaining to watch. like musho said, give them 10g+ and theyll stretch their fins and are beautiful fish. its really unfair to put them in small tubs as i wouldnt even call them tanks and expect them to swim about and "entertain us". 

what kind of fish were you thinking about? were you more interested in a small school or one or 2 flashier fish?


----------



## unlimitedx

Hi guys!

I think I'm going to settle with the Eclipse 6 gallon tank system. I'd love to get a bigger one, but I can't... . It's not about the gallon size but the space it occupies on a desk/table.

And the elipse seems pretty good because all the filtration and such is all under the hood so there's no protrusion and such! if you can recommend another tank please do so!

I suppose I can fit roughly 1/2 the number of fishes both of you recommended? Would I be able to raise two species instead of just one?


----------



## GalaxyGirl

My two bettas are crazy enough in their 1 gallons (they are getting upgrade soon, I just got a hand me down tank and gravel from a friend.) You could fit tetras in there! I dont follow the 1 gallon to 1 fish rule, or inch rule with the smaller ones. Regular and black neons both stay small, you can fit 18 into that tank at the max, they have small bioload and are very easy to care for. With bigger tetras, like black skirts then maybe 6-8 will be good, probaly less as they get 3"-4". I dunno, mine havent matured yet so im still guessing on their needed tank size. But 12 neons (black or regular) with some cories looks great, just enough movement at top and middle and bottom.


----------



## musho3210

no what we were talking about was 10 gallons +. You could fit 1 betta in there, its a lot nicer than bowls and they probably will stretch there fins etc. Or you could have 4 male guppies. Thats pretty much all there is that you can have..... i wouldnt suggest a school of tetras as 6 gallons is a bit too small for them, no tetras below 10 gallons

do you also know the wieght of a 6 gallon tank, there pretty heavy so not all desk spaces can carry them. Its about 70 pounds of water plus the gravel, filter, light, ornaments, your pushing a lot of weight there.


----------



## Falina

yes and no. it depends entirely on what 2 species you were thinking about. since neons have been mentioned - neons are schooling fish and tend to fade away when in groups of less than 6. a 6g tank would fit 6 neons but i wouldnt recommend anything else simply because its not adviseable to have less than 6 and anymore would be overcrowding. neons do mix with other fish but not in this case. 

you could maybe have something like 3 cories and 2 guppies, or a betta and a few cories. if youre not keen on bottom dwellers than maybe a betta and 2 female guppies. male guppies with bettas isnt recommended as bettas can be threatened by guppies fancy tails and are known to attack and kill them. 

ive never had a female betta - perhaps she would do fine with male guppies as she wouldnt see them as competition for a mate but im not sure if she would still be likely to attatck them or not. perhaps somebody else could shed some light on this???


----------



## musho3210

juliewiegand said:


> yes and no. it depends entirely on what 2 species you were thinking about. since neons have been mentioned - neons are schooling fish and tend to fade away when in groups of less than 6. a 6g tank would fit 6 neons but i wouldnt recommend anything else simply because its not adviseable to have less than 6 and anymore would be overcrowding. neons do mix with other fish but not in this case.
> 
> you could maybe have something like 3 cories and 2 guppies, or a betta and a few cories. if youre not keen on bottom dwellers than maybe a betta and 2 female guppies. male guppies with bettas isnt recommended as bettas can be threatened by guppies fancy tails and are known to attack and kill them.
> 
> ive never had a female betta - perhaps she would do fine with male guppies as she wouldnt see them as competition for a mate but im not sure if she would still be likely to attatck them or not. perhaps somebody else could shed some light on this???


no cories in a tank this small, even the pygmy and dwarf species.


----------



## Falina

fair enough. youre probably right though - likely best to stay away from the cories if its only 6g


----------



## unlimitedx

Would White Cloud Mountain Minnows be active in such a small tank?

If so, I'm hoping to be able to have a few of these along with another type so the fishes would be swimming all over the place (bottom and mid-top dwellers).


----------



## Lupin

unlimitedx said:


> Would White Cloud Mountain Minnows be active in such a small tank?
> 
> If so, I'm hoping to be able to have a few of these along with another type so the fishes would be swimming all over the place (bottom and mid-top dwellers).


They'll need a lot of swimming space unfortunately. You might be better off for a betta or a trio of male guppies. Even dwarf puffers will also serve to be a good option as long as you can maintain stable water parameters.


----------



## unlimitedx

How about 1 male and 1 female guppy?


----------



## Lupin

unlimitedx said:


> How about 1 male and 1 female guppy?


Recommended sex ratio is one male to 2-3 females. You won't want the female guppies. They certainly will breed and well-fed parents will never eat the fry at the expense of stretching the bioload beyond its limits.


----------



## unlimitedx

Thanks for the tip!

I guess my whole goal is to get a few fishes that are showy (lots of movement and interesting to look at), and it seems like guppies are the way to go?

Are there any other recommended types?

I really do want to have to 2 types of fishes instead of one...


----------



## musho3210

probably not live too well but the platies might be possible if its species only.


----------



## unlimitedx

^ oops i just editted the post completely!


----------



## Lupin

You can look into the Boraras and Microrasbora species. I would prefer to place them in a tank of 10 gallons or more though simply because they prefer to thrive well in a tank where water parameters do not often change. Stable water conditions is your goal to success.


----------



## unlimitedx

Thanks  

Another combination I found as I researched those fishes.... how about guppies and ghost shrimps??

Also out of curiosity, how often do guppies produce frys in tanks?


----------



## unlimitedx

how come pet stores are able to cram so many fishes into a tank? are the fishes suffering?


----------



## unlimitedx

I learned from various websites that a surface area method is a better way to calculate the max capacity of a fish tank as opposed to the 1 inch 1 gallon rule. i noticed mushu mentioned this earlier

What do you guys think of this rule? if calculated out surface area yields a higher fish capacity, is it safe to go with the higher count?


----------



## Lupin

unlimitedx said:


> I learned from various websites that a surface area method is a better way to calculate the max capacity of a fish tank as opposed to the 1 inch 1 gallon rule. i noticed mushu mentioned this earlier
> 
> What do you guys think of this rule? if calculated out surface area yields a higher fish capacity, is it safe to go with the higher count?


That rule was simply used by beginners to avoid overcrowding of their tanks while on their path to learning more about the hobby.

As far as that goes, that rule does not apply to most fish. Who knew the thought of a 10 inches oscar in a 10 gallons tank can be revolting?:blueshake: Also 5 2-inches cardinals in a 10 gallons is way too understocked.:shake: It depends on your options which is why I mentioned it will not apply to most fish as they are regarded to be exceptions from 1 inch per gallon rule. Honestly, I don't find it reliable. 

Stick with applying the space on each level. Note which fish will occupy different areas. For example, a 10 gallons alone can fit only a pair of dwarf gouramis. 4 or more may not be recommended as most gouramis are quite aggressive against each other. The gouramis occupy the surface most of the time so that leaves you to settle with the mid and bottom level. If you want neons, you can fit in about 20-30 neons in it. Note that aside from being small, they are least likely to contribute much to the bioload. You may want 8 kuhli loaches on the bottom or simply 6 peppered cories.


> how come pet stores are able to cram so many fishes into a tank? are the fishes suffering?


They are able to do so because fish live with them in short periods before they are bought by customers. I would advise that you buy fish in a tank where there is barely any fish showing signs of diseases. You will find that most pet shops bar the selling of new arrivals. This is a sign of a good lfs as it allows the fish to rest from intervals.

Allow the pet shop to give you a final inspection on the fish you are buying. Trapping them with a net on the front glass will give you a good look of the fish and enable you to check if they are in good health. Another step done is to ask the employee to feed them. Choose those that are able to eat well.


> Another combination I found as I researched those fishes.... how about guppies and ghost shrimps??


That's not a problem. Ghost shrimps attack the fish only if it is weakened by various circumstances.


> Also out of curiosity, how often do guppies produce frys in tanks?


A single mating allows the female to drop batches of fry for a few months. I had mine drop about 30-40 fry every 2-3 weeks.:shake: This is one reason why I've been avoiding livebearers these days.:roll:


----------



## unlimitedx

> Stick with applying the space on each level. Note which fish will occupy different areas. For example, a 10 gallons alone can fit only a pair of dwarf gouramis. 4 or more may not be recommended as most gouramis are quite aggressive against each other. The gouramis occupy the surface most of the time so that leaves you to settle with the mid and bottom level. If you want neons, you can fit in about 20-30 neons in it. Note that aside from being small, they are least likely to contribute much to the bioload. You may want 8 kuhli loaches on the bottom or simply 6 peppered cories.


Would a combination of these be able to survive in a 6 gallon tank??

I definitely will be introducing a few fish at a time over a long period to the tank and not all at once.

What is a small but showy loner fish (that doesn't need a school of it to be happy) that won't be aggressive to most fishes?


----------



## musho3210

6 gallon cuts your choice of fish fast, like blue said 5 2 inch cardinals in a 10 gallon tank is understocked, but 5 2 inch cardinals in 6 gallon tank is stocked if not over.

Filtration plays a huge part in the bio-load of the fish tank, having a 100 gallon canister filter for a 5 gallon tank (apart from giving a whirlpool effect) can fit so many more fish than a normal filter (6 gallon rated filter). Theres no such thing as over-filtration but is such thing as over pumping, a 100gp filter in a 6 gallon tank will whirlpool it so no fish will actually live happily in it. If you are getting a fast current species you can get a large turnover rate (8+) but with low current fish, keep it at 3-8 turnover rate. The higher the turnover rate the more filtration you get though so keep that in mind.


----------



## unlimitedx

Darn... I think I'll look in the Eclipse 12 gallon system again!

In terms of fishes who feel comfortable in schools, can I mix varieties of tetras/corys or do they have to be the same type?


----------



## Andyandsue

unlimitedx said:


> how many fishes can this fit?
> 
> http://www.petco.com/Shop/petco_Pro...5_sku_859915_familyID_13810.aspx?Ns=P_Price|0
> 
> i'm just trying to get a good idea of how many gallons = how many inches of fish


I have this same tank in both the 3 and 12 gallon versions. I have 5 danios, 5 golden white clouds, 3 rasboras, 2 cory cats, a shrimp & a snail. Some would say I am overstocked if you follow the 1 inch of fish rule but this is a fully cycled tank that I keep clean by keeping on top of the water and filter changes. The corydoras, snail and shrimp stay on the bottom, and the others stay mid/top so they are not in each other's way so there is enough swim space. And to answer your question, my danio/rasbora/clouds (minnow family) definitely school together when they are in the mood.

I guess what I am saying is you really need to plan out what to put in a small tank (which you are doing obviously). We also have a 3 gallon, but the Serpae Tetras we have are going to a friend with a huge tank. There just isn't enough room for them to be happy and they are nipping at each other. I'm going to replace them with 3 or 4 of something like guppies, neons, white clouds, danios, etc.

If you are going to get a 2 gallon I recommend nothing but a betta really. They are so easy to take care of that it would be the best choice for a desktop. And VERY showy if you look at a crowntail.


----------



## musho3210

a betta in a 2 gallon tank is no where near as showy as one in a 10 gallon tank, all i would suggest for a 2 gallon are shrimp


----------



## Andyandsue

musho3210 said:


> a betta in a 2 gallon tank is no where near as showy as one in a 10 gallon tank, all I would suggest for a 2 gallon are shrimp


Oops- I meant the fish itself was showy, not the little tank with the fish. LOL 

I started out with a 3 gallon and 2 danios/2 white clouds. It was really cute. It's hard to get showy fish for a 2-3 gallon other than a betta.

Of course I'd love to have a 55 gallon, but I have no room. Unlimitedx, did you mention you are looking for a desktop aquarium? Why do I think that?? 

Did anyone mention, make sure you cycle your tank and if you end up with a larger tank than 2-3 gallon don't put all the fish in at once! That will result in fish loss for sure.


----------



## musho3210

yes good point, make sure you cycle, preferably fish-less cycle which is easier and less cruel


----------



## tophat665

A six gallon tank is 48 lbs of water, probably 2 lbs of tank, and you can add maybe half the wieght of the substrate and decorations (since you're displacing water with that). Most desks will hold 50 lbs no worries.

You can have a small shoal of 4 to 6 small cories (C pygmeus, C. hasbrosus, C. hastatus, or C. guapore) in a tank this size. That's it, though. You could have a small shoal of small tetras, microrasboras, or white clouds. Up to 3 male guppies or endlers. A pair of Sparkling Gouramis.

I recently set up a single male betta in a 5.5 gallon tank, and he swims around it constantly. Looking at how he uses all the space in the tank, I have pretty much decided that he's going to be the sole inhabitant. (I had thought about adding a trio of ottos, but they'd not be able to get out of his way.)

If you can get them, moth catfish will work in a nano tank - but that's not at all the kind of fish you are looking for.

With the 6 gallon, I'd go with either 3 male guppies, or 1 male betta for color and movement. If I were more interested in a perfect planted nano tank, I'd go with Red Cherry Shrimp and microrasboras.


----------



## Andyandsue

tophat665 said:


> A six gallon tank is 48 lbs of water, probably 2 lbs of tank, and you can add maybe half the wieght of the substrate and decorations (since you're displacing water with that). Most desks will hold 50 lbs no worries.


I was actually thinking of space. I didn't even consider the weight!


----------



## unlimitedx

Blue said:


> unlimitedx said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about 1 male and 1 female guppy?
> 
> 
> 
> Recommended sex ratio is one male to 2-3 females. You won't want the female guppies. They certainly will breed and well-fed parents will never eat the fry at the expense of stretching the bioload beyond its limits.
Click to expand...

Blue, I looked up more info about guppies and it seems to say that guppies will eat their frys?


----------



## tophat665

I've kept guppies for a while now, and they will eat their fry to a point, butonly to a point, and eventually the tank, regardless of size, will become overcrowded. (I started with 4 males and 8 females in a 75, and they took it over in under a year, even with a turtle to keep the population down and occasionally culling the fry.) With a small tank, this will happen practically overnight.

Also, if you start with a small number of livebearers and don't remove and segragate the fry by sex, you will end up with all sorts of deformities in just a few generations of inbreeding - hump backs and corkscew spines, and hollow bellies, and all sorts of crud. It's very similar to how Europe got all screwed up in the 14-19th centuries (the rulers were inbred all to heck - if course, with guppies you don't have to worry about syphilus on top of that, but I digress.)


----------



## unlimitedx

I don't know if this will sound cruel, but are there "friendly fry eaters" fishes that remain 1.5" long? Friendly as in they won't try to eat same size fishes as themselves.

I'm just really fascinated with all the breeding and how the various species interacts in an aquarium!


----------



## Lupin

unlimitedx said:


> I don't know if this will sound cruel, but are there "friendly fry eaters" fishes that remain 1.5" long? Friendly as in they won't try to eat same size fishes as themselves.
> 
> I'm just really fascinated with all the breeding and how the various species interacts in an aquarium!


Boraras and Microrasbora species.


----------



## unlimitedx

how about harlequin rasboras?


----------



## Lupin

unlimitedx said:


> how about harlequin rasboras?


They can reach 2 inches and can easily consume the fry. Golden pencilfish(_Nannostomus beckfordi_) are another option. I have them and they never seem to eat the fry when I had praecox rainbow fry surviving in borrowed time.


----------



## soco1125

hi unlimitedx.... with all the back and forth going on here, i got a little confused . are you still thinking about going with the 6g eclipse tank? if so, my suggestion would be well-planted with some cherry shrimp and a betta or maybe some shrimp and a trio of scarlet badis. if i'm wrong, i'm sure someone will come along to correct me  good luck


----------



## unlimitedx

12 gallons for me!


----------



## Kathryn

You got the 12 Gallon? In my opinion that was a good decision. It opens up a lot more options for you. 

You could have most smallish Tetras, Dwarf Cories such as Panda, Peppered or Bronze Corydoras, livebearers such as endlers, Platies, Swordtails or Guppies, some Rasboras such as Harlequin Rasboras (quite similar to Tetras) and perhaps a Dwarf Gourami or two. Obviously don't get all of these, just choose a few.

You also need to consider your water. Do you have test kits for pH? What is the pH. If it is below 7.0 (acidic) Tetras and Cories would be a better option, if it is over 7.0 (alkaline) Platies or Guppies would be more suitable. Beware, don't buy Sailfin Mollies, which are similar to Platies, are messy and will outgrow your tank, so stay away from them. 

Best of luck,
Kathryn


----------

